# Videoloops, mit welchem Programm?



## PSP (9. August 2007)

Hallo!

Hoffe ich habe hier das richtige Forum erwischt! *g*

Guckt mal bitte auf digitaljuice.com unter JumpBacks, mit welcher Software kann ich selber solche Videoloops erstellen!? Macht man das mit Videobearbeitung, oder 3D Modelling Software, oder etwa mit beidem!? Hat ggf. jemand von Euch ein paar Tutorials für solche Sachen!?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## chmee (9. August 2007)

Auf der Seite sehe ich keine Vorschau.
Soweit ich das verstehe, sind es Compositing-Arbeiten.

Also : After Effects, Combustion, Jashaka etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## PSP (9. August 2007)

Vorschau findest Du, wenn Du auf DigitalJuice.com -> JumpBacks/JumpBacks HD gehst dann auf irgendein Volume klickst und dort dann auf Gallery klickst, dann hast Du dort eine Thumbnail Preview, und beim Klick auf ein Thumbnail wird so ein Video dann abgespeilt (ist im QT Format).

Werd mir dann wohl mal Adobe After Effects angucken, ist (mir) bislang das bekanteste...


----------



## chmee (9. August 2007)

Manche, wie ich sehe, sind loopbar, andere sind OneTime-Clips. Alle sind durch die Compositing-Abteilung gerutscht, bei Manchen ist die Footage Real gedreht oder in einer 3D Software entstanden.

Schau Dir http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e.html an, da findest Du viele Tips im Umgang mit AE und spezielle Effekten.

mfg chmee


----------

